# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Грустная тема (разделка)

## игорь

аэр Монгохто

с 1998 по 2001 утилизировано=

изд ВПМ (ту-142)-13шт
в/ч 99315 310 ОПЛАП  МА ТОФ (к-р полк Нуретдинов)

изд4502 (Ту-22м2)-23шт
в/ч90742 568  МРАП  МА ТОФ (к-р полк Сарычев)

резали и до и после того так что общее количество не знаю
 :shock:

----------


## игорь

еще фото(там же)

----------


## игорь

номера машин=
Ту-142( изд ВПМ)
4600617/04
6601366/10
3600405/17
3600501/16
5600635/18
6601318/02
7601505/09
5600801/15
6601332/08
4600502/06
6601347/03
7601401/05
6600980/14

Ту-22м2( изд 4205)
3234359/12
2933321/10
2933219/52
4936935/71
2932158/27
2040827/23
3041534/25
1038637/87
1038748/88
1932837/90
4725646/75к
1722845/49
2827245/73
2827134/76к
3724143/73
2615756/44
2723546/71
4256323/85
3620423/46
2723435/70
4621223/47
3724254/74
4830512/04


 :shock:

----------


## Nazar

ннДа,грустно все это
Нуретдинова отец знавал.

----------


## игорь

продолжать или как??
 :shock:

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

по мне так лучше не надо  :(
и так день хреновый выдался

----------


## airwolf

Да помнюю........... :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  Своими глазами всё видел  :( 
На металлолом Камазами возили,а за камазами ещё по 3-и грузовичка ездили подбирали то что упадёт. Грустная картина :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## игорь

Есть данные по 
ВТА   (Иваново)
ДА   Белая   Щайковка
МА    Хороль
все с №№
фото по Белой и Иваново
больше чем я об этом никто не скажет

 :shock:

----------


## Nazar

Выкладывай Игорь,по мимо хорошего,в жизни должно быть и плохое.

----------


## Вячеслав

согласен, выкладывайте....я так понимаю с Иваново там Ан-12?  :(

----------


## AC

Конечно выкладывайте, Игорь. Это ж история, хоть и грустная... А историю надо знать.

----------


## игорь

61 ВА ВГК (ВТА)
аэр.Иваново-Северный  в/ч 06976( 610 ЦБПиПЛС ВТА ВВС)
к-р г-м Ахлюстин
период с 1998 по 2006гг.

Ан-22 из состава 81 втап (расформирован в 1997г.)
0304    0208
0301   0206
0302   0202
0303   0310
0305   0210

Ан-22 из состава 8 втап (стояли на 308 АРЗ)
0609  0701  0703
итого=13 бортов

Ан-12 в/ч06976=12шт
3902  3809   0703   402509БП   6344302 бп   3341306
6343805   7345102   6344102   3341502  401903  6344304

Ил-76 в/ч 06976=8шт

073409248   063407162
073409228   063405135
063406160   063408222
063407183   063407185

Ан-26  308АРЗ ВВС=11шт

0908   1005   1206   1605   1609
8810   8803   0901   2201   1204
1907





 :shock:

----------


## игорь

фото из Иваново

----------


## игорь

продолжение из Иваново

----------


## игорь

окончание из Иваново
Продолжение следует
 :shock:

----------


## игорь

Дальняя авиация(37 ВА ВГК)
аэр.Белая в/ч 13655 1225 ТБАП 31 ТБАД 30 ВА
Ту-22м2=13шт
аэр.Шайковка в/ч 13784 52 Гв ИТБАП 326 ТБАД
Ту-22м2=6шт

Морская авиация ВМФ
аэр.Хороль в/ч56015  авиационная комендатура МА ТОФ
Ту-22м2=15 шт 
Су-17м4=17 шт
Ан-12-6 шт

фото с Белой

 :shock:

----------


## игорь

разборка НК-12 на Белой

----------


## Вячеслав

>Дальняя авиация(37 ВА ВГК) 
аэр.Белая в/ч 13655 1225 ТБАП 31 ТБАД 30 ВА 
Ту-22м2=13шт 
аэр.Шайковка в/ч 13784 52 Гв ИТБАП 326 ТБАД 
Ту-22м2=6шт 

Морская авиация ВМФ 
аэр.Хороль в/ч56015 авиационная комендатура МА ТОФ 
Ту-22м2=15 шт 
Су-17м4=17 шт 
Ан-12-6 шт 


А их заводские известны? :cry:

----------


## игорь

известны=
но как я вижу это никому не интересно
 :shock:

----------


## F70173

*Игорь*
вы ошибаетесь, я думаю это очень многим интересно

----------


## игорь

оставшиеся номера выложу в понедельник
 :shock:

----------


## AC

> известны=
> но как я вижу это никому не интересно
>  :shock:


Это Вы зря

----------


## игорь

интерес к данной теме выражен в рейтинге просмотра
 :cry: 
 :shock:

----------


## Вячеслав

Игорь, пожалуйста, продолжайте, хоть и печально, но интересно.

----------


## игорь

ХОРОЛЬ МА ТОФ
Су-17
6314/20   6315/24   6317/17   6318/09   6321/04
6325/01   6501/31   6508/38   6510/40   6518/08
6519/19   6521/07   5503/25   
17323559303/95
17532557814/96
17532357917/91
17532358820/97

Ту-22м2
4042849/08   4937423/22   3829238/03   1251535/09
2252245/55   4159243/20   1251213/51   2039657/80
2251758/53   2357436/57   1038858/89   1144459/84
3358518/72   4268335/28   3358412/74

----------


## игорь

УКВР АТиВ ВВС
123 АРЗ ВВС г.Старая Русса
Ил-76 07341027
Ан-12БП 73451104
был еще Ан-8 но номера не помню

20 АРЗ г.Пушкин
Ил-38 082011106

----------


## timsz

Спасибо большое!

----------


## игорь

37 ВА ВГК(ДА)
Белая Ту-22м2=13шт
3829123   3620543   3828745   1931132
1037243   2933653   1038526/62  4621334/63
3934824   1931243   4150214   4725312/57
2828634

Шайковка Ту-22м2=6шт
3253745   2615422/84   4656114/08
1250445   1250223/07ч  4255629/47

----------


## &#203;cm

В котором годе Su-17 и Tu-22M были исключены в Belaya, Shaykovka и Khorol?

 :(

----------


## timsz

Чтобы в одном месте было:

Ту-16, разрезанные в Белой.

----------


## Бобер

Могу добавить.

----------


## AC

> Могу добавить.


А это где?

----------


## игорь

> В котором годе Su-17 и Tu-22M были исключены в Belaya, Shaykovka и Khorol?
> 
>  :(


Ту-22м2 в 1998
Су-17 в 1999
 :shock:

timsz
спасибо

Бобер
конечно добавляй!!

----------


## Бобер

это кубинка 2005год, сентябрь. разделка силами тэчИ. правда, не знаю что за самолет. я больше по вертолетам. так случайные кадры.

----------


## AC

> это кубинка 2005год, сентябрь. разделка силами тэчИ. правда, не знаю что за самолет. я больше по вертолетам. так случайные кадры.


О! Так это, похоже, очень известный борт.
"98 красный" -- серийный № 3341507.
Он еще из Шперенберга.

----------


## игорь

еще данные (крайние)

Ахтубинск в/ч 18374
Су-17 20512
Ту-154 73А052
Ил-22М11 2964010905
МиГ-23уб 49065264

Чкаловский в/ч 22737 А
Ил-22М11 187010305
Ми-8 9710901
        970904

Воздвиженка (322 АРЗ ВВС)
МиГ-23=12шт

0390203403     029003809     024003804     023003105
023003202       024003902     024003904     0390310574
0390310479     0390310572    0390310479    03901606

Все это в период с 98 по 2006 сделала только одна организация
а их на этом поприще десятки
вот и считайте...
 :shock:

----------


## Бобер

AC  возможно так оно и есть. точно не знаю. такой самолет в кубинке один был.

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

Мда посмотрел на эти фото и задумался :?:  А что осталось то летать? походу как в левашово 3 самолета полтора вертолета, так везде сейчас :cry:

----------


## Micro

Игорь, еще раз большое спасибо за все эти данные! 

Есть еще несколько вопросов и примечаний.  8) 


> Ан-12 в/ч06976=12шт 
> 6344304


Это не возможно. Самолет с этим заводским номером носит бортовой номер UR-CEZ и был замечен еще в октябре сего года. 



> 123 АРЗ ВВС г.Старая Русса 
> Ил-76 07341027


Здесь не хватает последней цифры. Может быть, имеется в виду 073410271? Или 073410276? 



> Ан-12БП 73451104


Такой зав. № для Ан-12 не существует. Вообще одна цифра лишняя. Имеется ли в виду 7345110?

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## timsz

А можно по подробнее о том, какие номера бывают?

----------


## Kasatka

Да.. страшно и жалко.. но порой этого не избежать.

Игорь, а кто автор фоток?

----------


## Бобер

хочу добавить, что многие списанные и разделанные(якобы) борта летают в африке. это касается в основном  транспортников. как  самолетов, так и вертолетов. это все последствия развала  СССР. в 90е годы, видимо продавали все что можно.

----------


## Micro

Бобер, это понятно. 

Но Ан-12 зав. № 6344304 никогда не был военным бортом.

----------


## игорь

> Да.. страшно и жалко.. но порой этого не избежать.
> 
> Игорь, а кто автор фоток?


да я :shock:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, это история. Только вот новой истории, похоже, при нашей жизни не будет. А жаль. Раньше радисты на нашей точке (1985 год, например) слышали жизнь в небе - кто-то идет транзитом, кто-то запрашивает метео... А сейчас - гробовая тишина... Останутся только эти фото. Грустно - но большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Бобер

Micro 


   Ан-12 зав. № 6344304 -  а он был гражданским? И что это за борт. 
98й, к-ый я выложил- гражданский? Он военный борт.

----------


## AC

> Ан-12 зав. № 6344304 -  а он был гражданским? И что это за борт. 98й, к-ый я выложил- гражданский? Он военный борт.


6344304 = "Сахаавиатранс" -- "Атран" -- "Aerovis"
http://www1.airliners.net/search/pho...nct_entry=true

----------


## Micro

*Бобер*, из Soviet Transports: 

 6344304   
CCCP-98118    An-12BP   MAP Moscow OAO    rgd 17may84   f/n in Aeroflot c/s DME 24mar86; l/n DME 26sep91
                RA-98118    An-12BP   Aviatrans         Mya 04jul95   l/n UUS jun99; trf 24may94 to Atran
                RA-98118    An-12BP   Sachaviatrans     IST 17dec99   l/n DME 28jun03; operated by Atran and carries 'Sakhalin' titles;
                                                                      l/n DME 16nov03 titles not noted
                RA-98118    An-12BP   Atran             DME 30jun04   l/n DME 10sep05; sold dec05 to Advance Aviation Support Ltd, UAE
              UR-CEZ        An-12BP   Aerovis Al, n/t   BUD 03jun06   l/n KID 03oct06; c/n from AL476; flight planned from SAW 09nov06

Не знаю, какой зав. № у борта "98". Не можете ли Вы проверить его номер?

----------


## Бобер

к самолетам отношения не  имею. а следовательно,  и номер проверить  не  могу. с радостью помог бы.

----------


## timsz

> CCCP-98118    An-12BP   MAP Moscow OAO    rgd 17may84   f/n in Aeroflot c/s DME 24mar86; l/n DME 26sep91
>                 RA-98118    An-12BP   Aviatrans         Mya 04jul95   l/n UUS jun99; trf 24may94 to Atran
>                 RA-98118    An-12BP   Sachaviatrans     IST 17dec99   l/n DME 28jun03; operated by Atran and carries 'Sakhalin' titles;
>                                                                       l/n DME 16nov03 titles not noted
>                 RA-98118    An-12BP   Atran             DME 30jun04   l/n DME 10sep05; sold dec05 to Advance Aviation Support Ltd, UAE
>               UR-CEZ        An-12BP   Aerovis Al, n/t   BUD 03jun06   l/n KID 03oct06; c/n from AL476; flight planned from SAW 09nov06
> 
> Не знаю, какой зав. № у борта "98". Не можете ли Вы проверить его номер?



Простветите, что значат "rgd", "trf", "f/n", "c/s", "l/n", "n/t", "c/n"&?

----------


## AC

> Не знаю, какой зав. № у борта "98". Не можете ли Вы проверить его номер?


3341507

----------


## Micro

> Простветите, что значат "rgd", "trf", "f/n", "c/s", "l/n", "n/t", "c/n"&?


rgd - registration date
trf - transferred
f/n - first noted
c/s - colour scheme
l/n - last noted
n/t - no titles
c/n - construction number

----------


## Micro

AC, понятно. 
Этот, то есть: 

 3341507   "98" red      An-12BP   Soviet Air Force  i/s 10oct63   l/n Spr 06sep94 when departed to Kubinka; seen Kubinka 21aug99/sep05 wfu and slowly being dismantled

----------


## Micro

*Игорь*, нет ли ответов на мои вопросы?  :roll: 




> Игорь, еще раз большое спасибо за все эти данные! 
> 
> Есть еще несколько вопросов и примечаний.  8) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от игорь
> 
> ...

----------


## игорь

2 Micro
к сожалению уточнить данные не могу
номера брал из актов утилизации составленных военными (61 ВА и УКВР)
могут быть ошибки и опечатки
 :shock:

----------


## игорь

кстати=
когда первый раз слышишь звук падающей кормовой башни Ан-22
то как то не до номеров
но человек привыкает ко всему
даже к веревке
подергается ---и привыкнет
 :shock:

----------


## timsz

> rgd - registration date
> ...


Спасибо!

----------


## Micro

Фотки появились уже здесь: http://englishrussia.com/?p=533  :shock:

----------


## AC

> Фотки появились уже здесь: http://englishrussia.com/?p=533  :shock:


И это не удивительно  :D 
Там, кстати, есть ссылки на видео с Ту-95 и Ми-2:
http://englishrussia.com/?p=481
http://englishrussia.com/?p=530

----------


## Nazar

> Фотки появились уже здесь: http://englishrussia.com/?p=533  :shock:


И здесь http://korzik.net/2006/12/21/kladbis...zrelishhe.html

----------


## игорь

да пусть смотрят
тем более что Наэара и Мельникова с копирайтами
а я это не делал-не умею :oops: 
 :shock:

----------


## Nazar

> да пусть смотрят
> тем более что Наэара и Мельникова с копирайтами
> а я это не делал-не умею :oops: 
>  :shock:


Я могу научить Игорь, это очень просто.

----------


## игорь

Назару
вот смотри чо пишут интервенты=





От: "Tim at Englishrussia.com" <project@englishrussia.com> 
Кому: минайченков игорь <minaichenkovi@inbox.ru> 
Дата: 22 Дек 2006 12:52:52 
Тема: Re: Support request 


Hello Igor!

We post only SUBMITTED photos, i.e. somebody sends the photos - we  
post them. If you are an author please send me how would you like  
those photos to be signed.

Tim
englishrussia.com

22.12.2006, в 10:14, минайченков игорь писал(а):

>
> минайченков игорь wrote:
> фотографии разделки самолетов принадлежат
> мне
> взяты с сайта без уведомления автора и
> дирекции сайта
> нехорошо господа!!
>
> Website: www.airforce.ru
> IP: 80.92.251.77


что надо сделать
я фото выложил а где носитель-хз :shock:

----------


## Nazar

Да я уже то-же устал с ними бороться.
По копирайту, есть такая замечательная програмка , называется XNView,скачать можно здесьhttp://soft.softodrom.ru/scr/get.php?id=589
Далее, когда скачаешь и откроешь программу, у тебя появится окно в верхней части которого будет панель инструментов, выбераешь инструмент "Формат" (на нем синяя стрелка нарисована),предварительно выбрав фото ,которые будешь копирайтить, значит на "Формат" нажал, дальше появится окно "Быстрое преобразование формата", в этом окне выбераешь "Дополнительные операции", в окне "Дополнительные операции" в графе "Процессы" выбераешь "Надпись" и нажимаешь на пунктирную стрелочку, в углу откроются параметры "Надписи", фон, шрифт, позиция и так далее, ну и дальше все зависит от твоей фантазии, разный текст, точнее шрифт, размешение, размер, цвет и так далее.
Будут вопросы, задавай

----------


## игорь

англиченин оказался на редкость прилиным человеком-дал ссылку на авторство в тексте
спасибо :P

----------


## Nazar

Вот еще один кекс выявился
http://kolobkov.net/index.php?name=N...ticle&sid=3268
даже текст сопроводительный накатал

----------


## игорь

Колобков подкорректировал
правда в самом конце обзора
 :shock:

----------


## Артемий

Игорь, спасибо вам за фотографии и информацию!Печально это всё... :( 

А есть ли у кого-нибудь фотографии, как в Энгельсе разделывали 3М ?

----------


## Stratus

http://k.foto.radikal.ru/0701/cb85a1957b4c.jpg

----------


## Cкобарь!

Cейчас Нуретдинов в Острове в центре. Но как то дела пошли в ценре не того. Много теории,оргпериодов, а полётов...

----------


## vomit airways

> Cейчас Нуретдинов в Острове в центре. Но как то дела пошли в ценре не того. Много теории,оргпериодов, а полётов...


Меньше полетов - меньше происшествий... :Wink:  

P.S. Куды пропал?

----------


## AC

Пока мы тут про ВВС, в ГА начали рьяно пилить Ил-86:
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...6&d=1171373981
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=10950&page=15

----------


## Snake

Вот и здесь ваши фотки:
http://sasisa.ru/2006/12/20/kladbisz..._17_foto_.html
 :Mad:

----------


## Артемий

1997 год, база разделки г.Энгельса
Фото небольшое, кадр с видеозаписи М.Максимова.

----------


## forten07

> 1997 год, база разделки г.Энгельса
> Фото небольшое, кадр с видеозаписи М.Максимова.


Кто сейчас уже вспомнит 3М. Сколько их еще осталось. ВМТ и тот наверное уже не в летном.  Хотя хуже чем разделка 3М выглядит разделака Ту-160

----------


## AC

> Кто сейчас уже вспомнит 3М. Сколько их еще осталось...


Да уж нисколько -- только в музеях...

----------


## Владимирза

ИНТЕРЕСНО,НО ГРУСТНО.ДЛЯ ТАКИХ КАК Я, ОСОБЕННО. В 1975Г. В МАЕ НА САМОЛЁТЕ ТУ-22М2,ГДЕ Я БЫЛ КОМАНДИРОМ, ПРОИЗВЕДЁН ПУСК АКР Х-22, ВПЕРВЫЕ В АВИАЦИИ ВМФ. ДАЛЬНЯЯ АВИАЦИЯ В ТО ВРЕМЯ СМОТРЕЛА НА АВИАЦИЮ ВМФ И АНАЛИЗИРОВАЛА:СТОИТ БРАТЬСЯ ИЛИ ПОДОЖДАТЬ. ПОЭТОМУ ВИДЕТЬ МЕТАЛЛОЛОМ,КОТОРЫЙ КОГДА-ТО БЫЛ ЛЕБЕДИННОЙ ПЕСНЕЙ НЕ ТОЛЬКО МОЕЙ,НО И МОЕЙ ВЕЛИКОЙ РОДИНЫ- СССР,ГРУСТНО. ВЛАДИМИР ЗАДИРАКА,ПОЛКОВНИК В ОТСТАВКИ,КРЫМ

----------


## forten07

Странно но фот разделки Ту-22 (не М) почти нигде нет. А ведь шило было особой машиной.

----------


## unclebu

> Странно но фот разделки Ту-22 (не М) почти нигде нет. А ведь шило было особой машиной.


А в чем его особенность в контексте темы?

----------


## forten07

> А в чем его особенность в контексте темы?


В том что выпустили много, на слом отправили, а в отличии от ужасов с Ту-160/95/22М, снимков самой ликвидации шила почти не публиковали (сам лично этим не интересовался- хватило и того что за жизнь насмотрелся). И потом машина куда интереснее чем топорище Ту-16.

----------


## Nazar

> И потом машина куда интереснее чем топорище Ту-16.


А чем она интереснее ? и в чем топорность Ту-16?

----------


## unclebu

> В том что выпустили много, на слом отправили, а в отличии от ужасов с Ту-160/95/22М, снимков самой ликвидации шила почти не публиковали (сам лично этим не интересовался- хватило и того что за жизнь насмотрелся). И потом машина куда интереснее чем топорище Ту-16.


Для начала соглашусь с Володей, и с удивлением спрошу - а чем 16-й то плох. И уж, конечно, Ту-16 не менее (если не более) интересен чем Ту-22.
А фоток мало потому, что нет здесь на форуме людей, которые снимали в Украине разделку, а в Энгельсе снимали мало (но все же снимали) и тоже этих людей тут нет. Да и в те годы (96-97)не всякий бы снимал "резанье" ибо большинство снимали на пленку и лучше ее было потратить на живые еще машины. Тоже вариант - из собственной жизни.

----------


## forten07

> Для начала соглашусь с Володей, и с удивлением спрошу - а чем 16-й то плох. И уж, конечно, Ту-16 не менее (если не более) интересен чем Ту-22.
> А фоток мало потому, что нет здесь на форуме людей, которые снимали в Украине разделку, а в Энгельсе снимали мало (но все же снимали) и тоже этих людей тут нет. Да и в те годы (96-97)не всякий бы снимал "резанье" ибо большинство снимали на пленку и лучше ее было потратить на живые еще машины. Тоже вариант - из собственной жизни.


Это сугубо мое мнение- речь не идет о возможностях машины- речь идет о внешнем виде- Ту-22 красивее (несмотря на то сколько потом грязи вылили на машину). 
 Самому выпадало выехать и просмотреть как их уничтожают- но мерзко стало. Только на Ту-22М попал. Отсюда и интерес к шилу. Хотя уничтожение даже Ту-154 в Борисполе и Т-54-80 во Львове режет не менее чем того же 22го.  
И потом только у нас пошло в моду выставлять везде фото потрошения своих же боевых машин, на западе не особо сильно афишировали утилизацию В-52,В-47, В-58.

----------


## Micro

> на западе не особо сильно афишировали утилизацию В-52,В-47, В-58.


В те далекие времена не у всякого был фотоаппарат. 
И интернета не было... 

Так что было мало возможностей "афишировать"...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## forten07

> В те далекие времена не у всякого был фотоаппарат. 
> И интернета не было... 
> 
> Так что было мало возможностей "афишировать"...


Знаю, но были и у многих. Сам имел 4 пленочных. Но странно такое почти- нездоровое влечение к ликвидации 3М, Ту-22М/95/142 и понятное к 160 и полное отсутствие к 22/Б/К/КД/Р.../У.

----------

